# Show us your Commuting Bike !



## jowwy (20 Mar 2012)

Show us your commuting bike gallery - would love to see what people use as their everyday commute bike.


----------



## Beebo (29 Mar 2012)

jowwy said:


> Show us your commuting bike gallery - would love to see what people use as their everyday commute bike.


 
Jowwy, you need to change the title otherwise no one knows what this thread is about. Any





way way here is my Trek 7.3 which has seen me right for the past 14 months, but I have just replaced it. It was a bomb proof urban commuter, with full mudguards, rack and bar ends. It is a go anywhere bike. It is locked at my work bike rack, which as you can see is in an enclosed court yard next to a wall with a metal railing and an urn. I fitted the pipe lagging to the railing to pretect the frame.


----------



## DRHysted (29 Mar 2012)

I was using this one until Wednesday last week.




But after 1800 miles it the running gear started to fail, so I'm now using this.




As it's three times the price of the first, I expect it to last longer (and this one can be upgraded if needed (wanted)).


----------



## lip03 (29 Mar 2012)

DRHysted

how did you find that viking?? are they any good? i have a flat 6 mile commute and as they are cheap as chips i have been concidering one


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2012)

Here's my Ribble 7005 Audax framed commuter. Built it myself with Campag Veloce Black gruppo, Halo Aerorage wheelset and various odds and sods of finishing kit I had lying about. Rides superbly, but next time I'll stick to Shimano instead of Campag, (just personal preference)


----------



## DRHysted (29 Mar 2012)

lip03 said:


> DRHysted
> 
> how did you find that viking?? are they any good? i have a flat 6 mile commute and as they are cheap as chips i have been concidering one


 
For a £200 bike it wasn't bad. The brakes were of concern, but only when you needed them. The shifters were on the downtube, so if the road was bumpy you couldn't change gear for fear of crashing. I only needed to have the rear wheel trued once, which considering the roads is pretty good.

It really only started failing in the last hundred miles, and then really it was the rear drailier that wouldn't hold a setting for more than two rides. but I wanted better and to get away from the downtube shifters, and to be honest it wasn't worth throwing money at. I've still got it, and when I get some rest days, I'll give her a clean and keep her as a spare.


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2012)

This is my commuter know, without the trailer bike attached.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Mar 2012)

EDIT ! need to be logged on to see pics .
winter hack /back up bike
changed saddle since photo




Main commuter.....
fitted crud mk 2 since photo


----------



## Edwards80 (30 Mar 2012)

Here is my commuter . . . and Winter Hack and Sunday best 

First pic is before I took the rack off last weekend, fitted clipless pedals and upgraded the wheels/tyres after the rear ate some spokes. 2nd is how I have been using it this week  Not had to ferry my laptop and substantial lock around so a rucksack has been fine. Will try to keep it like this unless my carrying load increases again :S


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2012)

Parked up !


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2012)

Fixed the thread title ! Think we have a 'hack' title, not a commuter so done it !


----------



## Diggs (31 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1787689, member: 45"]Specialized Tricross. Picked up last year's model last month at a third off. It's the most comfortable drop-bar bike I've owned so far, and I'm loving it.




[/quote]
I treated myself to a reduced 2011 Tricross Sport (struggled to get hold of a Tricross) as my n+1, given it's flexibility. Would agree it's an absolutely fantastic bike to ride


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2012)

The Kona Honky Inc.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 Mar 2012)

My Genesis Vapour Disc,only used for commuting


----------



## jowwy (31 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> Fixed the thread title ! Think we have a 'hack' title, not a commuter so done it !


cheers fossy i didnt know how to change the title


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

Tricross Elite with rack, and guards with DIY flaps.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Apr 2012)

My Boardman Team Hybrid. My commute is only 1.1 mile each way so it probably gets more use nipping to Tescos/Sainsburys and for family bike rides.


----------



## jim55 (2 Apr 2012)

ribble 531c frame and forks and fixed gear, ,it now has crud roadracers as well


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Apr 2012)

This is the MTB that I use for my commutes in Vietnam:


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Apr 2012)

I haven't got a pic with it pimped up with commuting bits and bobs, this was took just after I'd unwrapped it. Most comfortable flat bar I've owned.


----------



## gaz (4 Apr 2012)




----------



## Sara_H (5 Apr 2012)

Dawews Sonoran - Commuter, shopper, tourer and general good fun bike!

I like to have a basket cos I live at the top of a big hill, so start off with many layers which get peeled off a bit at a ttime as I start to pedal on the flat/phill - find it easier to just chuck stuff into the basket.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Apr 2012)

Mine may not fit with the theme of a robust reliable commuting bike, but it is what I use to get to work as well as for pleasure rides at the weekend.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Mine may not fit with the theme of a robust reliable commuting bike, but it is what I use to get to work as well as for pleasure rides at the weekend.


i would not dare commute on the weekender,to many numpties knocking bikes to get into the racks...
Nice looking ride !


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Apr 2012)

cyberknight said:


> i would not dare commute on the weekender,to many numpties knocking bikes to get into the racks...
> Nice looking ride !


 
I am a bit spoilt on that front. Bike comes into the office with me, stays in a carpeted reception, or if a client is due in, hides in the server room. I wouldn't leave in the Sheffield stands in the car park.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Apr 2012)

Surprise! Mine is the Brompton.


----------



## Banjo (8 Apr 2012)

My Trek Valencia,commuter ,shopper,tourer general dogs body bike.Great fun to ride and has been very reliable despite getting not much care to be honest.


----------



## heppy (8 Apr 2012)

Nice view


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2012)

as of later in week this will be my next commuter an all original Orbit complete with 531c tube set made by former MD at Orbit Cycles , for his father . He only ever rode it once to the shops and then abandoned it in his garage. The period Huret mileometer reads 3.4 miles!

It's unique because back then the Thompson name was only used for race bikes and Orbit on the tourers but I thought my dad would appreciate a bike with the family name. It's not a custom frame, I just used one off the production line, but it was assembled to a custom spec. It's 531 C throughout and the seat tube is 23" centre to top.

apart from tyres and tubes perished might swap saddle for a b17 and replace bars for come drops


----------



## Jdratcliffe (12 Apr 2012)

my 365 day commute ( dont have the cash to have a winter hack or a best bike) :-( plus SWMBO would say more then 1 is too many any hoo



Does me good for my 44 miles a day round trip and the odd weekend blasts no racks as its kept in cupboard next to my desk and a back pack with lunch and spares is all i need do need the dual bottle cages thou :-) 2nd bottle is on my desk atm


----------



## musa (12 Apr 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> my 365 day commute ( dont have the cash to have a winter hack or a best bike) :-( *plus SWMBO would say more then 1 is too many any hoo*


 
keep pushing man..E V E N T U A L L Y youll get there my OH said ok and shes even adding to the costs for me


----------



## mickle (12 Apr 2012)

Today this:


----------



## DanH (18 Apr 2012)

Claud Butler Explorer 600, before I started adding/removing bits for my commute.
Clearly gets the thumbs-up from my cat.


----------



## theloafer (18 Apr 2012)

this was what i used to commute on




but has now gone to forum member dharma wheel .. and got this little beauty.


----------



## jamin100 (18 Apr 2012)

My commuter is my only bike.
Lovely boardman cx  
Upgraded from a boardman hybrid
Here she is after a clean and service


----------



## jowwy (26 Apr 2012)

Best i add my commuter as i started the thread - this is what i use for my 30mile round trip commute






Saddle has now been replaced with a charge spoon and soon to be added rear rack and bag - and SPD SL pedals - tyres replace with conti-gatorskins 28mm


----------



## Crankarm (26 Apr 2012)

jamin100 said:


> View attachment 8717
> 
> 
> My commuter is my only bike.
> ...


 

Nice bike. Does the front fork have bosses for mounting a front rack/low loader?


----------



## gbb (29 Apr 2012)

I ought to do a before and after...this is my winter/wet weather commuter when first built...





Basic specs..
1970s Raleigh 531 Clubman, stripped and powdercoated.
Tiagra 9 speed chainset.
Upgraded from cup n cone BB to sealed cartridge type
Sora shifters
Sora front and rear mechs
San Marco Ponza saddle
Shimano WH-R500 wheelset
Sora 8 speed cassette.
Tektro long drop calipers.

Since this photo,
Dawes galaxy handlebars and stem fitted along with Bontrager gel tape.
Quill to ahead steering adapter.
SKS chromoplastic mudguards.

3 years later..it doesnt look this clean and shiny...used all weathers, not spared anything, it looks well used, but still does the business, no complaints.


----------



## ultraviolet (29 Apr 2012)

my brand new Boardman Urban Team:






just got it yesterday!


----------



## musa (30 Apr 2012)

Looks better in face than pictures


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2012)




----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2012)

Nice !
I like the idea of a recumbant but part of my route is a cyclepath thats so narrow that if you pass another cyclist you both have to stop or one has to go offroad.


----------



## john59 (30 Apr 2012)

John


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Apr 2012)

We don't seem to see so many of the Thorns mentioned on this forum these days but I think they are very good bikes and certainly enjoy riding mine when I get the chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloafer (30 Apr 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Nice bike. Does the front fork have bosses for mounting a front rack/low loader?


 
no Crankarm it dont which is a pity ..... the forks are carbon BTW


----------



## john59 (1 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1829216, member: 45"]Nice bike. Traditional thorn overplay on the spacers I see![/quote]

To be fair I did ask Thorn not to cut the steerer down until I'd decided on my positioning. I've just not bothered to have it cut down.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (13 May 2012)

Luscious Gordon - my disk-brake steel frame commuter that I made on a Dave Yates course last year. She's a beauty! Must get a better photo though.... She's the naked frame in my profile pic!


----------



## HovR (13 May 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Luscious Gordon - my disk-brake steel frame commuter that I made on a Dave Yates course last year. She's a beauty! Must get a better photo though.... She's the naked frame in my profile pic!


 
Very nice! It's one thing to be able to say your bike is hand/custom made - But being able to say that you made it yourself is pretty awesome.


----------



## Beebo (13 May 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Luscious Gordon - my disk-brake steel frame commuter that I made on a Dave Yates course last year. She's a beauty! Must get a better photo though.... She's the naked frame in my profile pic!


 
nice bike. i have a similar set up with disk brakes but my rear rack is a massive bulky disk specific one, which looks horrid. Your one looks much smaller, how does the rack avoid the brakes?


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2012)

I'm currently commuting on a £99 special, a folding BSO. Give its due though it managed 50miles yesterday and nearly 65miles today (on non commuting duties I hasten to add.





And I fitted with the Clientèle here


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Today this:


 
Very cool bike


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2012)

Very nice Pat


----------



## Bodhbh (14 May 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Luscious Gordon - my disk-brake steel frame commuter that I made on a Dave Yates course last year. She's a beauty! Must get a better photo though.... She's the naked frame in my profile pic!
> View attachment 9282


 
He's the guy up in the wolds? How was the course? If I had more holidays in the year and a spare grand I would love to use that as a weeks holiday.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (14 May 2012)

Beebo said:


> nice bike. i have a similar set up with disk brakes but my rear rack is a massive bulky disk specific one, which looks horrid. Your one looks much smaller, how does the rack avoid the brakes?


 
I's a Tubus 'Fly'. Nice and sleek but carries a fair load - about 20kg.
Now, you might be screwed on the brake thing as this is a bike I built with special drop-outs that allowed the rear disks to be mounted within the rear triangle...I'll make you one next time


----------



## BrazingSaddles (14 May 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> He's the guy up in the wolds? How was the course? If I had more holidays in the year and a spare grand I would love to use that as a weeks holiday.


 
Yep, that's the man! Course was great (and was a Christmas/pre-wedding gift from husband - bribery!) but I had a little advantage as I had some prior experience of steel work and general fettling/building (furniture). It was well worth it for me as I wanted a road bike with disk brakes that was the right size - couldn't really get the same thing off the peg. Dave, however, was initially not convinced about disk brakes + road bikes but he soon changed his mind when we started working on it. Already signed up to do another course with The Bicycle Acadamy -



http://www.thebicycleacademy.org/ TBA will share more of the 'knowledge' side of frame building rather than just the making which really appeals to me.
Do it!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> Very nice Pat


Wot? That's not mine, HLab, I wish!


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2012)

Oops sorry Pat I did think it was like Mickle's bike, it is Mickle's Pashley 


Pat "5mph" said:


> Wot? That's not mine, HLab, I wish!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> Oops sorry Pat I did think it was like Mickle's bike, it is Mickle's Pashley


I was just admiring it, sigh! probably would not even be able to reach the pedals


----------



## flying start (14 May 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> my brand new Boardman Urban Team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Beebo (15 May 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> I's a Tubus 'Fly'. Nice and sleek but carries a fair load - about 20kg.
> Now, you might be screwed on the brake thing as this is a bike I built with special drop-outs that allowed the rear disks to be mounted within the rear triangle...I'll make you one next time


 

Oh, thanks,

my brake calliper s outside the rear triangle so I am stuck with my bulky ugly thing.


----------



## User169 (16 May 2012)

Old commuter got stolen a couple of weeks ago. New replacement..


----------



## apb (21 May 2012)

Here's my commuter.
A Ridgeback Flight 01, before they started putting Disc brakes on them.
Such an easy bike to adjust and maintain.


----------



## Gez73 (21 May 2012)




----------



## Gez73 (21 May 2012)

Sorry missed text. My Kona Smoke. Very sturdy and easily maintained by myself usually! Not the greatest machine ever made but very useful to me and I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## ultraviolet (21 May 2012)

Gez73 said:


> View attachment 9438


 
very nice.

i'd be careful about having your seat that far back though


----------



## Gez73 (22 May 2012)

Yeah I know but that's via only way to have a saddle bag and use the rack bag when I need to. It's actually very comfortable I just need to remember not to lift the bike by the saddle as it's quite heavy with the rack on. G


----------



## cnb (22 May 2012)




----------



## Gez73 (22 May 2012)

Very nice cnb. I have been toying with the idea of drop bars for a while but would have to try if possible. Not had drops in about 25 years on a Viking kiddie racer. Quite surprised at how many commuters are using drops to be honest. Might be the way to go. I just put Marathon Plus Tour tyres on mine today. Will see how I get on, have been using regular Marathon pluses anyway.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (26 May 2012)

cnb said:


> View attachment 9474


 
We have two Surley's in the house...love 'em. They'll be seeing Sweden & Denmark this summer.


----------



## mickle (26 May 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Sorry missed text. My Kona Smoke. Very sturdy and easily maintained by myself usually! Not the greatest machine ever made but very useful to me and I wouldn't be without it.


I designed the Smoke. I wish Id managed to acquire one for myself - though there are a couple in the family.


----------



## mickle (26 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Today this:


I've a confession to make...... I put a £40 chrome plated track chain on this bike recently. Even though 90% of it is hidden within the chain case at any given moment. The bit you can see looks GREAT though.


----------



## mickle (26 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> Oops sorry Pat I did think it was like Mickle's bike, it is Mickle's Pashley


Taurus if you please!


----------



## mickle (26 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Old commuter got stolen a couple of weeks ago. New replacement..


Lovely.


----------



## Browser (26 May 2012)

My one and only, soon to be given a tart up with some nice new stainless screws.


----------



## ultraviolet (27 May 2012)

Browser said:


> My one and only, soon to be given a tart up with some nice new stainless screws.


 
can you recamend where to get stainless bolts?, i normaly go to the car section in halfords and get the blue little packs, but, they seem a bit pricey


----------



## Gez73 (27 May 2012)

Rather usefully the engineers at my place let me raid their stocks of stainless steel bolts and have even cut down to size longer than required ones if the diameter was suitable. Usually six mm. Managed to replace rusty ones on my handlebars for nice round headed hex key ones. What size do you need? Gez


----------



## Browser (27 May 2012)

I got mine from Stainless Automotive Fastenings, very reasonable and every conceivable size you'll need. Their products are not as shiny-polished and tarty as some, but the prices reflect this.


----------



## johnnyh (29 May 2012)

The workhorse on the canal path yesterday - panniers left at home and just a stuff sack and bungee for clothes.
OK, I know I've replaced all but the frame and forks, but 4 and a half years and many thousands of commuter miles under its belt and it has been great value. (£250 notes when I purcahsed it)


----------



## dave r (29 May 2012)

My Pearson Fixed Wheel, almost five year old now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 May 2012)

johnnyh said:


> The workhorse on the canal path yesterday - panniers left at home and just a stuff sack and bungee for clothes.
> OK, I know I've replaced all but the frame and forks, but 4 and a half years and many thousands of commuter miles under its belt and it has been great value. (£250 notes when I purcahsed it)


Hello this is my first post on this site. I was flicking through the posts and i saw your Carrera virtuoso. I have recently dug mine out(deep red in colour) after it's been gathering serious dust in the shed for about 7 years. I've power washed it and i'm waiting for a bloke who comes to the house to service bikes to replace rusted bits etc then i'll get some touring tyres fitted and i'll have a nice bike to go where my Scott road bike wont.
I must have done 17,000+ miles on my Carrera. It was a great bargain at 250 quid 13 years ago!


----------



## johnnyh (30 May 2012)

yep, when I got mine the first thing I did was set it up properly, but that aside it has been flawless.


----------



## 400bhp (30 May 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> s. I've power washed it


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2012)

johnnyh said:


> yep, when I got mine the first thing I did was set it up properly, but that aside it has been flawless.


Mine is 3 years old and used as a commuter/winter club bike and still makes me smile when i rideit,its done at leats 10,000 miles and i have had to replace the BB and a new wheel as i dented the rim on a pothole and the freehub was in need of a grease so it worked out easier to just replace the wheel.Apart from that its just been new chains,cassettes, pads and a recable of the brakes to keep it running smoothly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 May 2012)

400bhp said:


>


 
Yes since i blasted all the years of muck off i've been told that you have to be very careful where you blast. I was careful not to hit the "delicate bits" head on, i did them at an angle and only for a second or so.
The bike came up like new, apart from the usual scratches and chips. I've had the gear shifters replaced by(excuse my lack of mechanical knowledge please)those things that sit on top of the bars, like the old 3 speed bikes had. The mechanic said the original shifters had corroded and would cost about £100 to buy and fit. He's put me a couple of "chunky(ish)" tyres on and stopped the slight wobble on the back wheel, so my old faithful has been restored/saved and i'm buying a cycle computer to record all the long journeys i'll hopefully be making over the Summer and beyond.
It's cost me £65, a lot cheaper than buying a replacement, and as i have many happy memories of my Carrera i feel like i'm renewing old aquaintances!


----------



## Schneil (9 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Parked up !


 

Hey Fossy, you'll like my new commuter. Just got to fit a few accessories and decide on a rack bag


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2012)

I'm on this now


----------



## BUR70N (12 Jun 2012)

My daily hack...


----------



## Herr-B (12 Jun 2012)

This arrived on my doorstep this morning, didn't have time to get it all ready before I had to leave for work. 

Still need to adjust bars and seat, and inflate the rubber. Hoping it's nice weather this evening.


----------



## tincaman (12 Jun 2012)

Another Boardman CX


----------



## YahudaMoon (12 Jun 2012)

Heres mine in trailer mode for Abundance Manchester


----------



## ultraviolet (13 Jun 2012)

BUR70N said:


> My daily hack...


thats simply lovely :-)


----------



## palinurus (13 Jun 2012)

Fixed Singlecross, with Shimano hub to F/R lights- always ready to ride. Considering replacing with a bike that'll do the job of this and my road bike, but I like the Singlecross in that I don't care about it much so I never worry about leaving it anywhere.


----------



## palinurus (13 Jun 2012)

I don't normally have two bottles on it when commuting though! Took the picture at the start of a short tour- it was the only bike I had with a rack. Had to walk uphill once.


----------



## gaz (16 Jun 2012)

BUR70N said:


> My daily hack...


What frame size is that and how tall are you?
That is a hell of a lot of seat post you are showing!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> What frame size is that and how tall are you?
> That is a hell of a lot of seat post you are showing!


 

It's got to be one of Martint235's relations...


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2012)

Schneil said:


> Hey Fossy, you'll like my new commuter. Just got to fit a few accessories and decide on a rack bag


 
I like that !!! 

There will be updated photo's of mine tomorrow when the new wheels are fitted !


----------



## Canegrower (25 Jun 2012)

My Raleigh Superbe:18/23 Carbon Cycle Tubing frame; 18/20 Van Schothorst SS rims; Sturmey Archer Dynohub and front and rear lights; Sachs 7 speed Internal-Gear Hub. Unfortunately previous owner retained the Brooks saddle it came with. Daily 20 mile round trip, with only about half a mile on rough track, makes for a comfortable ride with minimal rolling resistance. Full chain guard makes for happiness if I make a quick shopping trip whilst wearing jeans/slacks etc. I know its old, but so am I!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Jun 2012)

Canegrower said:


> My Raleigh Superbe:18/23 Carbon Cycle Tubing frame; 18/20 Van Schothorst SS rims; Sturmey Archer Dynohub and front and rear lights; Sachs 7 speed Internal-Gear Hub. Unfortunately previous owner retained the Brooks saddle it came with. Daily 20 mile round trip, with only about half a mile on rough track, makes for a comfortable ride with minimal rolling resistance. Full chain guard makes for happiness if I make a quick shopping trip whilst wearing jeans/slacks etc. I know its old, but so am I!


 Very smart Canegrower. Just need to replace the saddle (as you alluded to I think) and it's a beauty.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2012)

Canegrower said:


> My Raleigh Superbe:18/23 Carbon Cycle Tubing frame; 18/20 Van Schothorst SS rims; Sturmey Archer Dynohub and front and rear lights; Sachs 7 speed Internal-Gear Hub. Unfortunately previous owner retained the Brooks saddle it came with. Daily 20 mile round trip, with only about half a mile on rough track, makes for a comfortable ride with minimal rolling resistance. Full chain guard makes for happiness if I make a quick shopping trip whilst wearing jeans/slacks etc. I know its old, but so am I!


 
A proper commuter bike


----------



## Gez73 (26 Jun 2012)

This newly acquired beauty will be my 'better weather' commuter just as soon as I put mudguards and a rack on it. Bought on eBay of all places for a very good price.


----------



## Canegrower (26 Jun 2012)

"Very smart Canegrower. Just need to replace the saddle (as you alluded to I think) and it's a beauty."
Toshiba Boy, many thanks the response, I feel really fortunate to have been able to buy this in virtually unused conditiion. Replacing the saddle will have to wait for improved bank balance, meanwhile it is comfortable enough for me, or I have just got used to it.


tyred said:


> A proper commuter bike


I like to think so. It does tend to turn heads, but not sure if that is the bike, the large fellow on board, or a combination of the two! Takes me back to my school cycling days - too many years ago - when I did an 8 mile return journey twice a day, with an afternoon of sport between the two commutes, and thought nothing of it. Those days my bike was a Barton's Special (not known in this country I should think) long frame - no idea of dimension, had 26" wheels, with a 12 tooth fix, and a 48 tooth crank. Doubt I could get something like that going now.


----------



## apc (26 Jun 2012)

Alternate between the Boardman and a Carrera Vengeance MTB, today was a Boardman day.


----------



## Gez73 (26 Jun 2012)

Very nice. What mudguards are you using if you don't mind my asking apc? In the market for guards and a rack slthough the rack is already chosen as I need a Topeak to use my existing bag. Also from your pic I assume you're using a regular rack and not a disc specific one? My brakes are in the same position as yours and I think I could use the regula
r Super Tourist too. Thanks Gez


----------



## apc (27 Jun 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Very nice. What mudguards are you using if you don't mind my asking apc? In the market for guards and a rack slthough the rack is already chosen as I need a Topeak to use my existing bag. Also from your pic I assume you're using a regular rack and not a disc specific one? My brakes are in the same position as yours and I think I could use the regula
> r Super Tourist too. Thanks Gez


 
Morning,

The SKS guards are from Halfords - decent enough for the cost. Added some Richeys Comp bar ends this morning which makes a real difference in terms of comfort.


----------



## Anders (27 Jun 2012)

johnnyh said:


> The workhorse on the canal path yesterday - panniers left at home and just a stuff sack and bungee for clothes.
> OK, I know I've replaced all but the frame and forks, but 4 and a half years and many thousands of commuter miles under its belt and it has been great value. (£250 notes when I purcahsed it)


 What guards have you got on it.. looking for some for my Boardman Road Comp but would like the option to remove them when the sun is out!


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2012)

Canegrower said:


> My Raleigh Superbe:18/23 Carbon Cycle Tubing frame; 18/20 Van Schothorst SS rims; Sturmey Archer Dynohub and front and rear lights; Sachs 7 speed Internal-Gear Hub. Unfortunately previous owner retained the Brooks saddle it came with. Daily 20 mile round trip, with only about half a mile on rough track, makes for a comfortable ride with minimal rolling resistance. Full chain guard makes for happiness if I make a quick shopping trip whilst wearing jeans/slacks etc. I know its old, but so am I!


Its not old its retro


----------



## mickle (27 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> Its not old its retro


Yeah, me too...


----------



## mickle (27 Jun 2012)

This today:


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2012)

Got the Portland back from a service yesterday, so took a photo before I started getting it dirty again....


----------



## johnnyh (29 Jun 2012)

Anders said:


> What guards have you got on it.. looking for some for my Boardman Road Comp but would like the option to remove them when the sun is out!


 
Hiya,

They are SKS Raceblades, been very pleased with them. I used to have the Crud Road Racer ones, but they were prone to bits snapping off so I gave up with them.


----------



## Gez73 (30 Jun 2012)

This is the new Dew all set for a run out tomorrow and the commute tomorrow evening. First drop barred bike in about 25 years so a little apprehensive but looking forward to seeing how it goes. Gez


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2012)

Today this:


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2012)

This is my commuter, weekender, etc etc. It's like a grand old gentleman  I do have an ancient cast iron Raleigh MTB as well, but that's getting very little use these days.

<geek>Behind my bike is an Ochsner Slitter, which is for sale if you want it</geek>


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jul 2012)

mickle said:


> This today:


 
I'd love to put a car seat in one of these so I can cart my daughter about!


----------



## Gez73 (3 Jul 2012)

A slightly better photo of my new commuter. Thankfully slightly drier today than of late. Gez


----------



## wisdom (9 Jul 2012)

My usual commute for rain or winter weather.So its been used a lot lately.
Just short of 5000.00 miles on the clock.
Its usually teamed up with "altura" panniers and rack bag.
It was my only commute until i bought a new Giant defy 3 for better weather and pleasure rides.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2012)

Today this:


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2012)

On of these is going to be my next purchase. It has a 2-speed SRAM which automatically changes up at 15kph.

Going to try to order one at the w/end.


----------



## RaRa (12 Jul 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> On of these is going to be my next purchase. It has a 2-speed SRAM which automatically changes up at 15kph.
> 
> Going to try to order one at the w/end.


 
Ohhh - why am i drawn to this bike! It's lovely..... wonder if i can find room for bike number 5 without the OH spotting it...


----------



## lejogger (12 Jul 2012)

tincaman said:


> Another Boardman CX


fair bit of clearance on your rack there! Do you use panniers?
Plus black saddle and white bar tape? Is that allowed?!


----------



## tincaman (12 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> fair bit of clearance on your rack there! Do you use panniers?
> Plus black saddle and white bar tape? Is that allowed?!


 
Different now, rack bag + saddlebags, yellow bar tape


----------



## defy-one (12 Jul 2012)

My lock up at paddington commuter


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Jul 2012)

My tourer/commuter having a break on the way to work.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> My tourer/commuter having a break on the way to work.


Nice !!


----------



## lejogger (13 Jul 2012)

A snap from my daily commute...

...another Boardman CX!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> View attachment 10856
> A snap from my daily commute...
> 
> ...another Boardman CX!


 


Coooo! That takes me back to those rare days when we hired a rowing boat on Raby Mere back in the day. Thanks for sparking a memory!


----------



## lejogger (13 Jul 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> Coooo! That takes me back to those rare days when we hired a rowing boat on Raby Mere back in the day. Thanks for sparking a memory!


"hired a rowing boat on Raby Mere"... no offence but you must be going back a while!!!


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> "hired a rowing boat on Raby Mere"... no offence but you must be going back a while!!!


 


Probably mid 70's. My teenage son keeps telling me I'm immature, so I guess I'm not that old....


----------



## lejogger (14 Jul 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> Probably mid 70's. My teenage son keeps telling me I'm immature, so I guess I'm not that old....


I didn't mean that you were old! Just that it's been a long time since there were boats on the Mere. 
I've been here since '85 and it's a lovely place.
Glad I sparked some good memories anyway


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2012)

I had to come to work on my bso today, which found a few muscles that haven't been used in a while.


----------



## defy-one (16 Jul 2012)

What is that mudguard on the sloping tube? Home made guard or did you buy it?
How effective is it when it rains?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2012)

It was a bought guard, I think it only cost about a fiver and seems to make a bit of a difference.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It was a bought guard, I think it only cost about a fiver and seems to make a bit of a difference.


They make a bit of difference but your best to get a full gaurd
I got a pair similar to these on my MTB...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNIVERSAL...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3cc8b567ef


----------



## Anders (19 Jul 2012)

Another Boardman - got a couple of scratches due too other bike on Virgin Trains


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2012)

Anders said:


> Another Boardman - got a couple of scratches due too other bike on Virgin Trains


Nice bike, love mine and it will turn into commuter when my current steed dies ,untill then i enjoy the comp immensely and it feels really light compared to the virtuoso fully laden.


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2012)

Anders said:


> Another Boardman - got a couple of scratches due too other bike on Virgin Trains


Nice to see someone else commuting with racing pedals... Road bike = racing pedals


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> Nice to see someone else commuting with racing pedals... Road bike = racing pedals


Depends on how far you have to walk at either end, spd`s make sense in that situation.


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Depends on how far you have to walk at either end, spd`s make sense in that situation.


I've only ever used racing pedals in any situation so i'm happy walking around in them as long as I have my cleat covers on. Even when I'm touring I use them and carry flip flops or pumps in a pannier for long stops and evenings.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> I've only ever used racing pedals in any situation so i'm happy walking around in them as long as I have my cleat covers on. Even when I'm touring I use them and carry flip flops or pumps in a pannier for long stops and evenings.


So you would agree that there is a use for non race shoes, thats all i was trying to say .


----------



## defy-one (20 Jul 2012)

I have had an email from my customer tomorrow saying they have secure bike racks. I'm now thinking about taking the roadie into London (my first time) , with cleats an all. Guess a spare pair of trainers will have to be taken aswell.
Plotted the route and uploaded it to my garmin 200. It records it as 22.9 miles each way, so I'm going to allow 2 hours in and leave at 8am sharp!!!
A little nervous as I have never ridden in Central London. Been driving there for the last 20 years. Looking forward to seeing more of it via the bike and back streets


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2012)

cyberknight said:


> So you would agree that there is a use for non race shoes, thats all i was trying to say .


Of course there is!! My comment was just a jocular one in line with the Velominati rules...


----------



## Anders (23 Jul 2012)

have a short walk at the stations at each end so try and keep it too a minimum.. almost ended up on my backside!


----------



## Mike! (24 Jul 2012)

Another Boardman CX! Perfect bike for the commute IMO, drops for getting out of the wind, X-Tops for braking from the tops and disc brakes for all round good performance (they took a good 150-200 miles to bed in and needed constant adjustment but all fine now).


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

Mike! said:


> Another Boardman CX! Perfect bike for the commute IMO, drops for getting out of the wind, X-Tops for braking from the tops and disc brakes for all round good performance (they took a good 150-200 miles to bed in and needed constant adjustment but all fine now).


 
Nice.
Are they BB7 brakes?
I have them on my Kona. And agree that they do need bedding in. But once bedded in they are awesome. Perfect for a SE London commute. They still squeal like a strangled cat in the wet though.


----------



## Mike! (24 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice.
> Are they BB7 brakes?
> I have them on my Kona. And agree that they do need bedding in. But once bedded in they are awesome. Perfect for a SE London commute. They still squeal like a strangled cat in the wet though.


 
BB5 on these, I have read the BB7 are easier to adjust and live with. Mine seem ok now but it's a potential upgrade if they start playing up again!


----------



## fossala (24 Jul 2012)

Here is my commuting bike, it is also my only bike. Looking at getting a more aggressive bike for next year and using this just for commuting.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

^^^ Comfy....
Bike looks nice too.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (24 Jul 2012)

Loaded up for an over nighter at Coalport. But here's my everyday, leisure, do it all bike


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2012)

My lads N+1 Commuter - Ridgeback MX24 (24" wheels) - this is to save using his Carrera Vengeance MTB for School (given it's a bit flash)

Picked it up for £50 and needed another £30 for chain (way over over 1.0mm worn), freewheel and pads to get it up to me being happy with it 

Thorough strip back of rear mech (clogged with oil), washing up liquid scrubbed the chain rings, re-greased hubs, headset, oiled cables, added some spare cheap Decathlon guards. Oh and sprayed the chain guard silver - son wanted it back on to protect his trousers

Everything works well, paint isn't flash (matt grey) and this will do him fine. Could have got my hands on a basic Decathlon bike for that (currently got a discount of 10% and £6 voucher, but it would be brand new and still look a bit flash for a high school bike).


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2012)

[quote="fossyant, post: 1948805, member: 557"
My lads N+1 Commuter - Ridgeback MX24 (24" wheels) - this is to save using his Carrera Vengeance MTB for School (given it's a bit flash)


.[/quote]
Nice !!, i got a Giant rigid MTB last year for £40, barely used and all i had to do was commuterize is , there are bargains to be had and as you say sometimes it pays not to be to flash .


----------



## WelshSossy (26 Jul 2012)

My Boardman Hybrid Comp. I only commute 1.5 miles each way to work, so have dual purpose Shimano pedals, and fitted the Ergon GP5 grips earlier this week. Took my SKS chronoplastic mudguards off though for the summer (not like we have a summer these days though)


----------



## RhythMick (26 Jul 2012)

Here's my commuter and general purpose all round bike. Planet X Kaffenback SRAM RED, with 25mm tyres and SPD if I'm riding purely on road and 35mm Marathon+ with Wellgo MG1 flats if I'm on trails or a mix. 

The pic is on my commute to work too.


----------



## MattHB (26 Jul 2012)

RhythMick said:


> Here's my commuter and general purpose all round bike. Planet X Kaffenback SRAM RED, with 25mm tyres and SPD if I'm riding purely on road and 35mm Marathon+ with Wellgo MG1 flats if I'm on trails or a mix.
> 
> The pic is on my commute to work too.
> 
> View attachment 11186


 
lovely photo


----------



## RhythMick (26 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> lovely photo



Thanks Matt. Here's the other ... Which serves well as my iPad wallpaper.


----------



## mikmurray (1 Aug 2012)

flying start said:


> Very nice


what your average speed on this?


----------



## bicyclos (2 Aug 2012)

My 12yr old workhorse and still going strong. I use this bike now as an emergency backup.






Built this bike from the cheap Raleigh frame I purchased in January this year. Mixture of old and new parts plus the wheels I built myself. Good comfy bike for the commute.


----------



## mikmurray (2 Aug 2012)

WelshSossy said:


> My Boardman Hybrid Comp. I only commute 1.5 miles each way to work, so have dual purpose Shimano pedals, and fitted the Ergon GP5 grips earlier this week. Took my SKS chronoplastic mudguards off though for the summer (not like we have a summer these days though)


hi mate, thinking of getting 1 of these for my 6 mile commute mainly tarmac, couple of questions please....is there a big ring to get a good speed up and do you have any idea of your average speed? cheers for the answers, would really help me out.
mik


----------



## Inertia (15 Aug 2012)

My trusty commuter of almost 4 years


----------



## Dan Cunningham (18 Aug 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> On of these is going to be my next purchase. It has a 2-speed SRAM which automatically changes up at 15kph.
> 
> Going to try to order one at the w/end.


 
May I ask the name of this beautiful creature?


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2012)

Dan Cunningham said:


> May I ask the name of this beautiful creature?



It's an Azor Schokland. Azor is a Dutch bike maker, but I think they have distributors in the UK if you want to get one.

You won't find much on Azor's website - they pride themselves on a zero marketing budget! I previously had one of their more traditional looking bikes which was fantastic (it got nicked unfortunately). It seemed to be virtually indestructable and required almost no maintenance. Great bikes - highly recommended!


----------



## Dan Cunningham (18 Aug 2012)

Haha yes the website wasn't too helpful was it? Not even a pricelist! But it really looks like a beautiful bike. I'm a little curious about the type of posture you would have to assume in order to ride it. Not one for those with bad backs I'm guessing.


----------



## overlander (18 Aug 2012)

I use my ridgeback panorama in the summer but use a Trek FX electric bike in the winter.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/58099544@N02/7810213468/


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2012)

And my commuter - Claud Butler Levante converted to drops by me.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (30 Dec 2012)

Just picked up this little ripper for my short commute and about town. Really chuffed with it. Should be nice after a spruce.





*and once I've flattened that saddle!


----------



## Spartak (5 Jan 2013)

Recently acquired a Giant Defy 3 frame & my LBS built it up with parts from my now retired Peugeot Performance. Will use it as my winter training / commute bike.


----------



## Kins (18 Jan 2013)

This is my main and only working form of transport at the moment, so commuter, shopper etc. Out today to work, then round an old blokes house to fill his coal buckets from his bunker, bit of shopping and bit of tom foolery on the way home.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jan 2013)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Just picked up this little ripper for my short commute and about town. Really chuffed with it. Should be nice after a spruce.



Every teenagers dream in the seventies.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jan 2013)

This one did me right today through the snow wind and ice


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jan 2013)

This is my all round all purpose bike. It is NOT a Rory O'Brien but a Dawes of some sort with a real dog's dinner of components including Cinelli bars and stem plus Shimano bits. Great to ride though.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2263413, member: 1314"]What I was on most of last year - viva pista 2. Sexy mofo. Too cool to be seen outside the shadows. 53x18 fixed. Having a drink with me in a Waterloo boozer. This was a grinder.

What I'm on this year. Urbane, understated, dynamic cooper sebring. 42x16 fixed. With new espresso wheels. Rides like a silent dream. Too cool to be seen sharply. Effortless.[/quote].

Do you think you could wipe some of the vaseline off the camera lens next time?


----------



## inkd (19 Jan 2013)

My Commuter and only bike, Just fitted the tortec tour rear rack as the rucksack sweaty back routine was getting old. Next payday will see new brakes fitted as stock ones are very poor in this weather.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jan 2013)

[/quote]

Sorry, just trying to be funny about the quality of your pics.


----------



## CommuterBen (21 Jan 2013)

Here's my commuter! First road bike and first bike in a while! Not really built for this weather though!!!!!


----------



## Kins (21 Jan 2013)

CommuterBen said:


> Here's my commuter! First road bike and first bike in a while! Not really built for this weather though!!!!!
> View attachment 17807


 
Jesus, you let your pets climb on the furniture!


----------



## Psyclist (14 Apr 2013)

Resurrecting this thread with my now commuter bike. Started off to be a single speed for winter training but I found it to be a good commuter with the 46:19 ratio. Going to make a couple of changes like the tyres as the cheapo Raleigh ones are frightening in the wet! Will also get clip on SKS mud guards soon.
*Frame:*
Reynolds 531c Mercian Strada Speciale
*Fork/Headset:*
Mercian fork/Campagnolo HS14 Athena headset
*Crankset/Bottom Bracket:*
46t Chrome steel single crank/ISO BB
*Pedals:*
MKS Touring/foot retention coming soon
*Drivetrain/Cog/Chainring/Chain:*
N/A/Dicta brand 19t cog/Chrome steel single piece/crank/Miche Pista Track chain
*Handlebars/Stem:*
Cinelli Giro D'Italia bars/Giro D'Italia stem 100mm
*Saddle/Seatpost:*
Selle Italia Turbo/Fluted seatpost
*Brakes:*
Shimano 600 levers/Shimano 105 Champagne callipers
*Front Wheel/Hub/Tire:*
Shimano Rim/Quando Hub/Raleigh Tan Walled Tyre To be replaced with a Continental Hardshell
*Rear Wheel/Hub/Tire:*
Shimano Rim/Quando Hub/Raleigh Tan Walled Tyre To be replaced with a Continental Hardshell
*Accessories:*
Knog Frog Lights, Lezyne light and cycle computer


----------



## LutherB (10 May 2013)

2006 DB Quantum Nex - 'The Tank' - just under 3000 commuting miles


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (11 May 2013)

Are those disc brakes?


----------



## LutherB (11 May 2013)

They are and they're pretty good too, not as sharp as rim brakes


----------



## User19783 (8 Aug 2013)

Here's mine,
I built it up last week, using some old and new parts, .

A joy to ride, 
11.6 kg without the bag.


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2263413, member: 1314"]Having a drink with me in a Waterloo boozer....[/quote]

Any chance of saying which one? I'm often crossing London between stations and it's always handy to know which pubs you can lug you're bike in without too much drama while waiting on connections. I was a big fan of the Euston Tap for this, but now Waterloo is my main point of entry!


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2594411, member: 1314"]The Stage Door Pub behind the Old Vic. I’ve taken my bike in on a very busy Friday night as well. There’s space under the window shelves in the narrow part of the pub where it doesn’t get in the punters’ way.

http://thestagedoor.co.uk/[/quote]

Perfect, cheers! I'll give it a go next time I'm passing thru. I tend to have a fair bit of luggage and not always have a decent lock, so like to have LoS as a minimum. Anyhow, should really make a seperate thread on 'bike friendly pubs' so enough derail !


----------



## Bodhbh (13 Aug 2013)

With no muguards/rack, I'd call it more 'the bike I commute on' rather than a commuting bike. However, I see I'm in good company on that one  I'll do doubt be on something more practical come autumn.


----------



## musa (17 Aug 2013)

New. Commuter all round. Guards to go on soon


----------



## MisterStan (17 Aug 2013)

musa said:


> New. Commuter all round. Guards to go on soon
> 
> View attachment 27911


Schawing! Me likey!


----------



## Tyke (18 Aug 2013)

BUR70N said:


> My daily hack...


I like the bike but I would need to stand on that bench to get on it.


----------



## Dibs (5 Oct 2013)

This is my current commuter.

I'm looking to upgrade to a proper hybrid next year and stick the MTB tyres back on for some off-road adventure - if my fitness allows...

:-)


----------



## Sharpy (9 Oct 2013)

Single speed mtb commuter, does what it says on the tin!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2013)

User19783 said:


> View attachment 27383
> View attachment 27384
> 
> Here's mine,
> ...


A nice semi-traditional look.

I just bought one of the aluminium Ribble 'winter' bikes in June through our 'C2W' scheme.
Sorry no pics, as I'm on iPad, it's got Tiagra groupset though.
Only alteration to stock is a Selle-Italia 'Flite' saddle (original shape)



*Edit @ 09:15*
Just backtracked & found this pic. Different saddle though in this pic, & it now has the long SKS mud-flaps front & rear.





[URL="http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-aluminium.69190/post-2525931"]show us your aluminium[/URL]


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (12 Oct 2013)

My Dolan Preffisio I built up myself. Pretty much the same as the one you can buy except with some sturdier wheels. Chuffed with it


----------



## zophiel (13 Oct 2013)

Bodhbh said:


> With no muguards/rack, I'd call it more 'the bike I commute on' rather than a commuting bike. However, I see I'm in good company on that one  I'll do doubt be on something more practical come autumn.



is that wood henge made with concrete posts?


----------



## Wolfy (13 Oct 2013)

Here's the old winter bike. Raleigh Avalanche I've used for about four years to commute a round trip of 13 miles. Just waiting for the Marathon Pluses to arrive!


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Oct 2013)

WelshSossy said:


> My Boardman Hybrid Comp. I only commute 1.5 miles each way to work, so have dual purpose Shimano pedals, and fitted the Ergon GP5 grips earlier this week. Took my SKS chronoplastic mudguards off though for the summer (not like we have a summer these days though)



What do you think of the grips? Im thinking of getting some for my boardman?


----------



## nicholas (13 Oct 2013)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> My Dolan Preffisio I built up myself. Pretty much the same as the one you can buy except with some sturdier wheels. Chuffed with it


Real nice


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (13 Oct 2013)

nicholas said:


> Real nice


Thanks 
It's a lovely ride. Far more than just my commuter - wet weather, club rides, shopping it does the lot.


----------



## nicholas (13 Oct 2013)

And looks cool doing it


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Oct 2013)

zophiel said:


> is that wood henge made with concrete posts?



Yup, well spotted. I work near Salisbury, so sometimes take a loop out pass the plains/woodhenge/stonehenge/etc on the way back.


----------



## StuUngar (17 Oct 2013)

Scott Sub 30 2011 - Love this bike and can't see me getting rid. All original except for pedals Shimano M424, brakes & levers Avid SD7, longer stem & smaller cassette. Am still on the original Continental Sport Contact tyres somehow and have only had one puncture in quite a few thousand miles.
Keep threatening to put some new ones on - next puncture I'm gonna have to bin em!


----------



## StuUngar (17 Oct 2013)

WelshSossy said:


> My Boardman Hybrid Comp. I only commute 1.5 miles each way to work, so have dual purpose Shimano pedals, and fitted the Ergon GP5 grips earlier this week. Took my SKS chronoplastic mudguards off though for the summer (not like we have a summer these days though)


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

Only arrived last week.. Lots to be done, but ...hey!!!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Only arrived last week.. Lots to be done, but ...hey!!!
> View attachment 31860


chains slack


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> chains slack



Perfectionists, are we?


----------



## nicholas (3 Nov 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## Sara_H (4 Nov 2013)

On the way to work this morning.


----------



## Chris-H (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Only arrived last week.. Lots to be done, but ...hey!!!
> View attachment 31860


 Yayyyy you got one !!!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Nov 2013)

Chris-H said:


> Yayyyy you got one !!!



Yup!!! Changing tyres as we speak... Need to put pedals, mudguards, replace handlebar tape, brake pads and properly clean and lube and he should be good as new!!!
Not as pretty as yours, but he looks pretty cool! 

How's your back Chris?


----------



## Chris-H (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Yup!!! Changing tyres as we speak... Need to put pedals, mudguards, replace handlebar tape, brake pads and properly clean and lube and he should be good as new!!!
> Not as pretty as yours, but he looks pretty cool!
> 
> How's your back Chris?


 So your enjoying yourself being buried in bike bits eh? I do miss mine but turns out the sizing was wrong which was why it was aggravating my back, I still have slight pain in my left arm every now and then but good news is i'm back on a drop bar bike and comfortable, its a perfect fit. Looking forward to seeing it built up, what colour bar tape you going for?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Nov 2013)

Chris-H said:


> So your enjoying yourself being buried in bike bits eh? I do miss mine but turns out the sizing was wrong which was why it was aggravating my back, I still have slight pain in my left arm every now and then but good news is i'm back on a drop bar bike and comfortable, its a perfect fit. Looking forward to seeing it built up, what colour bar tape you going for?



Oh, that's good!!! Did you have it fitted properly? I had mine done again with John @ Priory Marina and the improvement was massive (previously done @ Corley's)
Are you going out with BRCC still? Joined them a couple of weeks ago, but only been out with them once.
Yes, there's nothing like doing up a bike is there?  
As you know I don't do colours, so I shall return him to his original Black & White scheme. So white handlebar tape, black and white tyres and white Selle Italia.. 
Will post 'before' and 'after' pics when it's finished. Happy days!
What are you riding now?


----------



## Chris-H (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Oh, that's good!!! Did you have it fitted properly? I had mine done again with John @ Priory Marina and the improvement was massive (previously done @ Corley's)
> Are you going out with BRCC still? Joined them a couple of weeks ago, but only been out with them once.
> Yes, there's nothing like doing up a bike is there?
> As you know I don't do colours, so I shall return him to his original Black & White scheme. So white handlebar tape, black and white tyres and white Selle Italia..
> ...


I stumbled across my current bike by chance, a lovely steel Peugeot bike in lovely condition and fits me like a glove, I hav'nt been out with anyone for quite a long time now and longing for a group ride, are you still with icycle? With your bar tape i'd seriously reconsider white this time of year, my Tape was ruined after a few rides on my Bianchi, gloves get wet and stain the tape etc, maybe black for winter and white for summer? What happened to your Giant?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Nov 2013)

Chris-H said:


> I stumbled across my current bike by chance, a lovely steel Peugeot bike in lovely condition and fits me like a glove, I hav'nt been out with anyone for quite a long time now and longing for a group ride, are you still with icycle? With your bar tape i'd seriously reconsider white this time of year, my Tape was ruined after a few rides on my Bianchi, gloves get wet and stain the tape etc, maybe black for winter and white for summer? What happened to your Giant?



The trick for white tape is first clean it with Jif (the original) on wet cloth and as soon as it's dry then spray with clear shoe polisher or clothes water proofing spray (Rapha is very good).. 

The Giant was sold when I finished building my carbon bike. Now I need a bike for my commute and my winter rides, so... 
Still with iCycle, but their winter rides are too short and the egos of some members too big, so I like to be able to cherry pick rides.
Shall we arrange a nice CC ride then?


----------



## Chris-H (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> The trick for white tape is first clean it with Jif (the original) on wet cloth and as soon as it's dry then spray with clear shoe polisher or clothes water proofing spray (Rapha is very good)..
> 
> The Giant was sold when I finished building my carbon bike. Now I need a bike for my commute and my winter rides, so...
> Still with iCycle, but their winter rides are too short and the egos of some members too big, so I like to be able to cherry pick rides.
> Shall we arrange a nice CC ride then?


Ahh I didn't realise you had got your carbon, and yep I think a cc ride is definatly due


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (5 Nov 2013)

Chris-H said:


> Ahh I didn't realise you had got your carbon, and yep I think a cc ride is definatly due



http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-carbon.47549/post-2751420

My pride and joy!  

Choose the day and I will arrange a nice Beds/Herts one! (Not the last Sunday of Nov as I think Jay's having his then)


----------



## Chris-H (5 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-carbon.47549/post-2751420
> 
> My pride and joy!
> 
> Choose the day and I will arrange a nice Beds/Herts one! (Not the last Sunday of Nov as I think Jay's having his then)


 Wow very nice !! we are available pretty much most sundays for a ride so whenever suits everyone else.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2013)

this is my current commuter


----------



## captainhastings (10 Nov 2013)

This is my main commuter the frame is a bit large for me but very comfortable to ride any way






this is my backup one good old steal marin





and this is my daughters that they never use so I plan to use it because it is so comfortable. I don't care about it being a ladies frame and it has some good tires for the icy weather


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Ignacio The Mule is ready!!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 32739
> ...




I don't like Bianchi's, normally due to that vile pastel blue (yes I know it's Celeste).. but yours looks very nice....(I would have black bar tape meself tho')


----------



## rbreid (18 Nov 2013)

The winter commute Mercian Vincitore




Continental Tour ride tyres to go on once snow arrives


----------



## rbreid (18 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2775787, member: 259"]Have you got your light battery in that bottle?[/quote]
No thats an Airzound Horn bottle




Lights are internal battery led lights. Front




Rear, Home adapted vitage dynamo light with battery power led fitted(disc batteries as that's all that would fit)


----------



## rbreid (18 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2775828, member: 259"]Sorry, I should have known. 

Lovely![/quote]
The AXA version of that front lamp is far better than that ,no name, one. the AXA is available in a black finnish which looks much better than the chromed plastic. Also the AXA has a simple ON or OFF no useless silly flashing modes. I know some like them...but....on the front?


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2013)

How can you ruin a Mercian with an airzound. Get rid immediately. The bike deserves it. Lovely.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2013)

PS its a bit nice for commuting on.


----------



## rbreid (22 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> PS its a bit nice for commuting on.


Well there is a whole other subject. I have currently 6 bikes on the road and a number in various stages of rehabilitation. On the road...1954 Hill Special ( Billy Hill prototype one of only four made) 1960 Jensen, 1961 Flying Scot, 1951 Hercules Kestrel, 1960s Holdsworth Hurricane and the Mercian year 2000. I have the build spec for the Mercian, 50mm rake, 165 cranks, clearance for 25mm tyres and m'gaurds and yet it is the only one of my bikes with the unforgiveable sin on a tourer of toe clip overlap and twitchy steering. When I approached Mercian to order new front forks with 57.5mm rake the chap on the phone said but that will make it twitchy in the steering!!!!!
Oh please. needless to say I hung up. Whilst it may be the second from highest in £ value of the bikes I have I'm afraid it is the lowest in pleasure value ergo it is the winter bike. The humble Holdsworth was meant to fulfil that role but is a much more pleasurable ride than the Mercian.


----------



## chugsy (22 Nov 2013)

My number 1(of four  ) - Kona Honky Tonk - 2nd cyclescheme special. 700x25mm Marathon+, Crud Road Racers, SPDs, Altura Klixfix post bag (Tortec Ultralite removed as well as the Mirrycle STI mirror


----------



## jowwy (23 Nov 2013)

The new commuter - jamis dakota 29er - replaced the felt qx65

Heavy suspension forks replaced with carbon fibre, heavy tyres replaced with sammy slicks, wheels replaced. bike is now a few 100gramms below 10kg compared to its original weight of 12.6kg. Its a very nice bike to ride and the carbon seats stays do make a difference to the rear end comfort.

Lights are moon 300 and izico which both together throw out around 900lumens, great for the cycle track commute of 30mile round trip.

I have kept the original wheels and shod them with mountain king II for off road fun, but thats mainly the rural canal ( some of our canal has been left original with no tarmac or gravel)


----------



## Tommy2 (23 Nov 2013)

I put an aldi rack on mine and didn't realise how heavy it made it until I recently took it off to do a club ride, make so much difference, felt like a totally different bike.


----------



## captainhastings (24 Nov 2013)

Grippy tires on ready for the ice


----------



## Sara_H (24 Nov 2013)

On my usual route home:






Taken not far from where Turner painted Sheffield, from Derbyshire Lane in 1797, similar viewpoint.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Nov 2013)

meersbrook park?!


----------



## Sara_H (24 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> meersbrook park?!


Yes!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Yes!



Used to live nearby. Proposed to my ex up there!


----------



## Sara_H (24 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Used to live nearby. Proposed to my ex up there!


Awww! In Meersbrook Park? Whereabouts? When? Where did you live?


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Nov 2013)

We lived on Albert Road at the time, and it was Noo Years Eve of all times! Up there at midnight watching the fireworks. Guess it was 2007. Yep. Anyway, "sic transit... " etc etc


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (24 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> Heavy suspension forks replaced with carbon fibre



Wow super nice bike! Looking to do a similar kind of thing with a Carrera MTB that has suspension forks. What carbon ones did you replace them with?


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2013)

i got them from planet x - suspension corrected carbon 29er forks


----------



## Mikjsmith (26 Nov 2013)

My mean machine - so much nicer than the old Brompton to ride.....and faster


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

An updated pic of my commuter in it's current guise.
Studded tyres, full guards (with CC sticker) and small panier.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2015)

dave r said:


> My Pearson Fixed Wheel, almost five year old now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9643




@smudger-sws6701 
 here is my replacement for the Pearson, I brought it earlier this year.


----------



## Sim2003 (6 Sep 2015)

My trusty steed. Trek 520 Disc 2015


----------



## User19783 (6 Sep 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> View attachment 102794
> 
> 
> My trusty steed.


Nice,
But which Trek is it,.


----------



## Sim2003 (6 Sep 2015)

User19783 said:


> Nice,
> But which Trek is it,.


Added that on now . Is a Trek 520 2015


----------



## mickle (6 Sep 2015)




----------



## User19783 (6 Sep 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> Added that on now . Is a Trek 520 2015


I like even more, 
Read some good reviews,.
Enjoy


----------



## User32269 (9 Sep 2015)

Trusty old school Raleigh M-Trax. Bullet proof!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2015)

This is my latest arrival and did it's first commute earlier today.






This was last weeks


----------



## winjim (6 Oct 2015)

mickle said:


> View attachment 102837
> View attachment 102838


Did this thread just jump the shark?


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> View attachment 102794
> 
> 
> My trusty steed. Trek 520 Disc 2015



Where do you buy a Trek 520 from. I can never find one.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2015)

My Koga Roadchamp. A bike you never hear about. Excellent commuter and tourer. Hitched up on my £5 Aldi bike lift which is great.


----------



## Sim2003 (7 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Where do you buy a Trek 520 from. I can never find one.



Got mine from the Trek store in Coventry, had to be ordered in. I bought it based on its reviews plus I liked the look of it over the usual new bikes.

http://www.trekcoventry.com/bikes/cycle-to-work-bikes/trek-520-disc/ In stock now if you want one


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Oct 2015)




----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2015)

Dutchie Dapper 3-speed, coaster-braked. My current roadster and workhorse, pictured here on the A10 on my way to market a few months ago:


----------



## Rafferty (8 Oct 2015)

For what it's worth, here's mine.


----------



## AM1 (9 Oct 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Nov 2015)

Here is the bike I use for my commute, next to my machine.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (24 Nov 2015)

Is that a Haas Martin?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Is that a Haas Martin?







 Here's one, just milling around...


----------



## Big Dave laaa (24 Nov 2015)

I can't read that without sounding like Michael Caine


----------



## aka_ricerocket (24 Nov 2015)




----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jan 2016)

1996 Univega Alpina 500.


----------



## mjr (3 Jan 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> 1996 Univega Alpina 500.


Brooks Flyer and Altura bags?


----------



## gds58 (5 Jan 2016)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> My Dolan Preffisio I built up myself. Pretty much the same as the one you can buy except with some sturdier wheels. Chuffed with it


Nice bike but I hate to say, it's way too small for you. You should never have that many spacers below the stem and especially with the stem 'flipped' like that. You still have a massive 'drop' from saddle to bars even with this set-up. You needed at least one size, maybe two sizes bigger frame. I'm guessing you must at least 
6' 5" tall, maybe even taller if you can ride that!!


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> Brooks Flyer and Altura bags?



Its a Brooks B67.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Jan 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Is that a Haas Martin?


Hass? A Haas? I would never lower myself to use one of them things!
That is a top of the range xyz minimill. Actually its a 10 year old xyz with Siemans control. It is not bad considering it is so small.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (7 Jan 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> Hass? A Haas? I would never lower myself to use one of them things!
> That is a top of the range xyz minimill. Actually its a 10 year old xyz with Siemans control. It is not bad considering it is so small.



A man after my own heart! I wouldn't have one on my shopfloor. We only use Mori Seiki and Mazak here.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Jan 2016)




----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2016)

So wild, I have to chain it down:






I'll be taking off the bottle cage as I never use it.


----------



## mjr (16 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> So wild, I have to chain it down:


Good locking there! I'd use a thicker+alarmed cable on the front, but I park in some dodgy places (or Cambridge as it's usually called)


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2016)

Mine today after fitting the studded tyres, although it is only an occasional commuter these days


----------



## User19783 (16 Jan 2016)

^^^^^^
Nice bike @potsy ,

I can see you do some miles,


----------



## User19783 (16 Jan 2016)

Here's my stead for this week,
It's heavy and slow, but I really enjoy riding it.
Looking forward to the snow tomorrow morning commute.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2016)

User19783 said:


> Here's my stead for this week,
> It's heavy and slow, but I really enjoy riding it.
> Looking forward to the snow tomorrow morning commute.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


>


I think it's wearing its invisibility cloak. Lol


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (21 Jan 2016)

gds58 said:


> Nice bike but I hate to say, it's way too small for you. You should never have that many spacers below the stem and especially with the stem 'flipped' like that. You still have a massive 'drop' from saddle to bars even with this set-up. You needed at least one size, maybe two sizes bigger frame. I'm guessing you must at least
> 6' 5" tall, maybe even taller if you can ride that!!



Long since sold. Was a tad small. Being all legs though presents challenges with needed seat tube length but not top tube.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2016)

Rafferty said:


> View attachment 106099
> For what it's worth, here's mine.


that looks fantastic

This is my commuter for the next few days


----------



## Dibs (18 Feb 2016)

I have been commuting on either my nice Defy 1 or an older GT MTB. 

Although I am now picking on of these up next week...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Feb 2016)

8 Speed, low maintenance...


----------



## mjr (19 Feb 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> 8 Speed, low maintenance...


Cube?


----------



## 0lonerider (28 Feb 2016)

My 2012 cannondale qwick


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Feb 2016)

Oooh more pic whorage;

Planet X XLS in latest full commute mode.

1 X 10 set up with 105 levers and XT mech,TRP Spyre SLC cable discs,Archetypes on Novarec hubs with new Hutchinson Sector 28's.Exposure,Cat-eye and Alpkit Tau lights,Alpkit Koala pack,Deda stem,post and bars topped with Charge spoon saddle and Fizik tape.


----------



## jowwy (29 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Oooh more pic whorage;
> 
> Planet X XLS in latest full commute mode.
> 
> ...


do you have any shifting issues with the 105 levers and XT mech?

i was informed that road levers wouldnt work with the MTB mech........so ended switched to flatbar with mtb levers


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Feb 2016)

It's by no means perfect but it works well enough.It's the 10 spd mtb mechs that don't work,mines a 9-speed one;I think the reason mine's not quite right is the cable routing,from what I can make out it's got to be just right to work.It's ok 90% of the time ,just have to give the lever a nudge a second time sometimes.

In the near(more likely far) future I'll give the Sram X-11 a try,but at the moment I'll stick to this;I suppose I could try a longer caged road mech and I see there are more firms making specialist single speed rings so could give one of those a go too.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Feb 2016)

Norco Threshold A2. Shimano 105 brifters and the rest Tiagra. I know the rack doesn't go but it was very cheap.


----------



## jowwy (29 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> It's by no means perfect but it works well enough.It's the 10 spd mtb mechs that don't work,mines a 9-speed one;I think the reason mine's not quite right is the cable routing,from what I can make out it's got to be just right to work.It's ok 90% of the time ,just have to give the lever a nudge a second time sometimes.
> 
> In the near(more likely far) future I'll give the Sram X-11 a try,but at the moment I'll stick to this;I suppose I could try a longer caged road mech and I see there are more firms making specialist single speed rings so could give one of those a go too.


yeh i went flatbar mtb shifters and xt mech in the end - with a race face narrow wide 40t chainring..........i do prefer to commute on a flatbar on the cycle tracks with dog walkers etc about, so no big issue really


----------



## Parakeetsteve (8 Mar 2016)

It's definitely not anything special, but it's mine  side note, what color would look good on this? Getting it powder coated soon and want opinions


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Oooh more pic whorage;
> 
> Planet X XLS in latest full commute mode.
> 
> ...



Your bike seems to have some sort of parasitic infection, or growth there!


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Mar 2016)

Parakeetsteve said:


> It's definitely not anything special, but it's mine  side note, what color would look good on this? Getting it powder coated soon and want opinions



Red wunz go fazter.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Mar 2016)

Here's mine (on the left)





Trek 4th District singlespeed


----------



## Pingu (31 Mar 2016)

The trusty rusty




IMG_6381_01 by The Pingus, on Flickr


----------



## ModManZZZ (2 Apr 2016)

image share
My 20" wheel BMX commuting and cruising bike, though it's not ideal for a commuting bike but I did it. Long metal tube as a long seatpost and a banana saddle to make it comfortable. I have been riding it up to 40 kilometers.
Single speed = less maintenance \m/


----------



## Hicky (4 Apr 2016)

The Surly now is flat bar along with M+ for the canal commute, its just missing the barley on the saddle....I might buy some shiny non spd pedals.


----------



## overmind (8 Apr 2016)

Here is my work bike. It's a bike I bought on Amazon about 5 years ago for £100 ($150).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vittesse-Sp...itesse bike&qid=1460109236&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

I have changed the brakes to 1980s weinmann extension levers (aka suicide brakes) because I have always liked them. I also changed the pedals to oxford pedals and the chainset wore out so I got an old one of an old 1980's racer.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Apr 2016)

Ready for winter commuting carrera subway converted to drops with bar end shifters and tektro aero brake levers .


----------



## clid61 (9 Apr 2016)

Oooo that's nice


----------



## Hamcob (14 Apr 2016)

Here's my "winter" commuter bike, its a Triumph Team leader 10 speed. 
The first photo was taken just after i brought it off ebay, i had fitted new tyres, bar tape and cables, the second photo shows it with a set of 700c Mavic CXP22's on and Continental 25 mm tyres an now its also got an eight speed cassette on but i can only get seven as the chain just rubs the frame.
I'm soon going to strip it and get it powder coated as its getting a little bit tatty.
Cheers.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (14 Apr 2016)

Hamcob said:


> Triumph Team leader 10 speed.



That's nice; what colour for the powder coat? same again?


----------



## Hamcob (14 Apr 2016)

Thanks, i cant get the decals so may just do it red or white?


----------



## velovoice (14 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> .
> Can someone tell me please why some commuters and tourers have these bar end shifters? My tourer does and I always think I would prefer the integrated brake/gear levers.


Because they're pretty much maintenance- and trouble-free.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> .
> Can someone tell me please why some commuters and tourers have these bar end shifters? My tourer does and I always think I would prefer the integrated brake/gear levers.


Saves me changing the front mech and disc calipers to road version to match cable pull for STI`s on my MTB donor bike in my case.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2016)

velovoice said:


> Because they're pretty much maintenance- and trouble-free.


Theres that too, simple click indexed gearig rather than a cuckoo clock collection of bits , i ride my road bike as my main commuter and i cant get on with a flat bar due to neck /nerve issue means how i hold the flatbar can aggravate it i have found but im ok with drop bars.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2016)

ModManZZZ said:


> image share
> My 20" wheel BMX commuting and cruising bike, though it's not ideal for a commuting bike but I did it. Long metal tube as a long seatpost and a banana saddle to make it comfortable. I have been riding it up to 40 kilometers.
> Single speed = less maintenance \m/



Love it! At first I thought your fork was help together with duct tape before realising it's an umbrella.


----------



## Kippaxaus (25 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> as of later in week this will be my next commuter an all original Orbit complete with 531c tube set made by former MD at Orbit Cycles , for his father . He only ever rode it once to the shops and then abandoned it in his garage. The period Huret mileometer reads 3.4 miles!
> 
> It's unique because back then the Thompson name was only used for race bikes and Orbit on the tourers but I thought my dad would appreciate a bike with the family name. It's not a custom frame, I just used one off the production line, but it was assembled to a custom spec. It's 531 C throughout and the seat tube is 23" centre to top.
> 
> ...


Wow, yes my frame looks exactly the same, thank you.


----------



## Drzdave58 (8 Dec 2019)

My focus planet belt


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2019)

Drzdave58 said:


> My focus planet belt
> View attachment 495894


Pet hate. The front mudguards on your bike (like so many current production bikes) is way way too short. It's because they need to fit the bike in the shipping box with the front wheel out and the mudguards fitted. A longer mudguard would foul the box.


----------



## Foghat (17 Jul 2020)

A recent bike build completion has rounded out my commuting stable nicely.

It now comprises:

My 15-year-old Roberts, which was the workhorse for many years of tough commuting. This is now ridden mudguardless, to accommodate 32mm tyres, so it's the default dry-weather commuter.
The Spa Ti Tourer I added around 2015/16, which fortunately can take 32mm+ tyres with mudguards. Now my spare wet-weather commuter. I need two at all times, to cover periods when either bike is undergoing maintenance, as I categorically refuse to drive to work.
The Kinesis GF-Ti, my new gloriously disc-brake-equipped beast of burden for the rain-beaten and mud-laden lanes I have to negotiate to get to work.
The splendid electric Giant Road E+1 which, for the last two years of my previous gruelling 200-mile-per-week-all-year-round-whatever-the-weather headwind-infested commute, was a fantastic commuting bike that spared my legs at least some of the effort needed. Doesn't get much use now, since I've moved closer to the office, but it occasionally gets wheeled out if my legs need a rest, or there's a stiff headwind between me and a meeting I'm running late for....what with my new commute being uphill almost all the way to the office.
Between them, the Roberts and Spa have seven pairs of wheels that they can both utilise, so every conceivable tyre type and road condition scenario is catered for. Some of these wheelsets I have been using for over 30 years! How's that for sweating assets?

The Kinesis and Giant both have two wheelsets each, for different conditions too.

All bases covered, I reckon.....


----------



## overmind (17 Jul 2020)

Foghat said:


> View attachment 536625



The Giant looks expensive!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jul 2020)

My do it all transport - versatile, tough & ugly. 3 x 8 Deore and Marathon Plus tyres have been brilliantly reliable through all weathers & varied terrain


----------



## Zanelad (22 Jul 2020)

My commuter, and only bike at present......





....although I have upgraded the wheels since this picture was taken.


----------



## skudupnorth (Yesterday at 19:55)

This bike is a proper bitsa but it’s been my trusty commuter tank for years and has been unbelievably reliable through Sun, rain,mud, snow and flooded trails ! 
1990 BOSS MTB frame with rear rack and panniers from my now dead Specialized Sirrus hybrid which was killed by a taxi. Mudguards also came from the hybrid after a bit of fettling and modifying to make them fit. Saddle came off my Boardman Fixie which preferred the Brooks saddle. I soon got rid of the gears and changed it to single speed with a rear conversion kit from Planet X 
Numerous stickers now cover the frame including my latest Cycloshite one 😆 
My critters seem to like it or they just want me to hurry and feed them instead of taking photos of my bike


----------



## Drzdave58 (Yesterday at 21:34)

I just built this one up recently using a Ruff cycles Lucky frame I had.
8 speed nexus hub and front shimano dynamo hub. New Origin 8 crankset.


----------



## Gwylan (Yesterday at 21:40)

A disguised Cowboy 3. On, well next to, the Mosel


----------



## Jameshow (Yesterday at 22:22)

Not an everyday commuter but occasionally I do or I take clients on the canal, this is the bike I use.
British eagle 501 frame,
R550 wheels, mishmash gears
Suntour superb chainset
Spa saddle.


----------

